# From Hankido to Hapkido need advice



## drewtoby (Aug 8, 2013)

As the result of a move, I no longer have Hankido available in my area. However, I have found a good Hapkido school that I am currently attending. What can I do to ease the transfer? Everything is different, as we have forms in hapkido, more kicks, less repetition, more strikes and weapons. I miss aiming to perfect my moves and apply them to a wide variety of situations as well.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 8, 2013)

Since you say it is a good Hapkido school, I can only recommend that you devote yourself to learning what and the way, that they teach.  If you had good techniques in your Hankido school, I would certainly try not to forget them, but I would not let them impede my learning of the Hapkido being taught.  FYI, not all Hapkido schools teach forms.  I am not sure when that began in some schools.  I know the KHA, in the 80s, considered that, then rejected the idea.


----------



## drewtoby (Aug 8, 2013)

Okay, thanks! I don't want to go to another martial art as I am close to a black belt in Hankido and my teacher is letting me catch up to my current dan in his school. They are a member of the World Hapkido Association, so it is a big jump for me. I guess I can practice my Hankido before/after class with my fellow consenting class mates or review on my own time.


----------



## WaterGal (Aug 8, 2013)

oftheherd1 said:


> FYI, not all Hapkido schools teach forms.  I am not sure when that began in some schools.  I know the KHA, in the 80s, considered that, then rejected the idea.



I know that at least one Hapkido school where I'm at teaches the Taegeuk forms and a little WTF sparring so they can get the students a KKW TKD dan grading with their HKD dan test (for an extra fee, I'm sure).  Our school doesn't do that, though... forms have their place, but we've got enough to do with nak bup and hoshinsol and striking practice and breathing exercises and ground fighting and sparring.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Aug 9, 2013)

drewtoby said:


> As the result of a move, I no longer have Hankido available in my area. However, I have found a good Hapkido school that I am currently attending. What can I do to ease the transfer? Everything is different, *as we have forms in hapkido*, more kicks, less repetition, more strikes and weapons. I miss aiming to perfect my moves and apply them to a wide variety of situations as well.



Did you mean to say "as we have forms in hankido?  Traditionally, hapkido doesn't have forms.  Either way, good luck to you!


----------



## drewtoby (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks! The World Hapkido Federation where I'm at has forms at least, so it's a big transition nonetheless. It really depends on the Hapkido Federation/Association whether there are forms or not.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Aug 9, 2013)

drewtoby said:


> Thanks! The World Hapkido Federation where I'm at has forms at least, so it's a big transition nonetheless. It really depends on the Hapkido Federation/Association whether there are forms or not.


Is that this WHF?

http://worldhapkidofederation.com/

Just curious.  If so, your doboks are way cooler than ours. 

I trained under an independent who had originally trained in the IHF (Myung Jae Nam's organization), but chose to make his own organization.  Not what I would have done, but it wasn't entirely his idea (long story).  I joined the World Hapkido Association after I left my old school.


----------



## drewtoby (Aug 9, 2013)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> Is that this WHF?
> 
> http://worldhapkidofederation.com/
> 
> ...



Yes that is the right Federation! How long did it take you to transition? Please share


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Aug 9, 2013)

Not long; roughly one summer.  The WHA curriculum was very similar to what I had learned already, and was in fact, more streamlined.  I teach and train from a home studio in my garage and haven't been training under a sabeom for some time.  I'd like to change that, but time must permit; I teach kendo three days a week in addition to raising two kids and working a full time job.


----------



## drewtoby (Aug 9, 2013)

Great! My new instructor was saying about that time, maybe a little longer as my Hankido teacher was not truly in a Federation/Association, although his instructor is an accredited teacher at a university. At least I know that a transition is possible and has been done before!


----------



## rd8256 (Dec 2, 2013)

remember that perfecting a technique is in flow, once you master harmonizing with an opponent you've mastered the wha in hapkido philosophy. wha,wa won. find three techniques that you will master absolutely for these will be your anchor. most importantly tailor the techniques to your natural abilities, to put it in the words of bruce lee, " learn the form but seek the formless, learn the style but do not name it "


----------

